# I've been playing with vinyl decals lately



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

So i just got a new x-acto knife that swivels, and it is AMAZING! i can finally create all those stickers and decals i never could get cleanly with the old, standard knife. so i did a few drawings:










and cut out a betta sticker:










I guess i'm looking for some opinions  
if i made more stickers, would anyone be interested in them? i can also do more than one color. here's a chicken i did the other night(i love chickens):









sorry if the pictures are messed up i am still figuring out how to post pictures.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

those are pretty darn cool! You have some talent ^_^


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> those are pretty darn cool! You have some talent ^_^


 aw thanks!


----------

